# The Haiku's for Snowboarding Thread



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

I just 're'-discovered Haiku's today and have been creating them all day with much delight.

So for that reason, here is the 'Haiku's for Snowboarding Thread' where everybody can join in on the fun and try it out.

I'll get it started with two I posted on Facebook about snowboarding:

I love snowboarding!
Hate waiting for snow in fall.
Winter come save me.

Snowboarding is tough.
Zombie legs restraining me!
But love grows stronger.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

And, just for fun, here are two I posted that are non-snowboarding related:

Little red bottle.
Headache, red hot and sweating;
Six ounces of crack.

Burning, caustic poop.
What is upsetting my gut?
Flaming Hot Cheetos.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

hahahahahaha
that hot cheeto one is dead on dude


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I hate Haikus, but got a good laugh out of yours. Keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

haikus are stupid
they are also confusing
refrigerator


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Confusing, you say?
Birthday is in December.
Negative Nancy.

Speeding down the slopes,
Carving, curving as I ride,
"Watch out!", -WHAM-... A tree.


----------



## MarRich (Mar 11, 2020)

skim milk said:


> haikus are stupid
> they are also confusing
> refrigerator


There only 3 frickin lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

MarRich said:


> There only 3 frickin lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...But 11 years between replies. 

?‍♂


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It's back from the dead
Eleven years between posts
Insert facepalm here.


----------

